# Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Oktober 2013)

*Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Testet und behaltet ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl!

*Bitfenix Phenom Micro-ATX/Mini-ITX:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix)

Das Bitfenix Phenom ist in zwei Varianten erhältlich, nämlich eine für Mini-ITX- und eine für Micro-ATX-Hauptplatinen. Gemeinsam sind den Gehäusen die Abmessungen von 250 x 330 x 374 Millimetern (Breite x Höhe x Tiefe), Unterschiede gibt es dafür im Inneren: Bei der Mini-ITX-Version wird das Mainboard horizontal installiert, bei der Micro-ATX-Variante hingegen vertikal. Das Bitfenix Phenom bietet in beiden Versionen eine Softtouch-Oberfläche, USB 3.0 und ist Schwarz sowie in Weiß erhältlich. Im Lieferumfang befinden sich je zwei 120-mm-Lüfter, auf Wunsch lässt sich aber sogar ein 230-mm-Ventilator verbauen. Intern können sowohl 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerke als auch 2,5-Zoll-Datenträger untergebracht werden - die genaue Anzahl hängt vom Modell ab. Mehr Informationen zu den Phenom-Gehäusen gibt es bei Bitfenix:
- Bitfenix Phenom Micro-ATX
- Bitfenix Phenom Mini-ITX

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Bitfenix die  Chance  dazu: Ein PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, ein Bitfenix-Gehäuse zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet       einen  Test eines Gehäuses von Bitfenix verfassen? Dann  bewerbt    euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut  als     Lesertester  eignet. Gebt am besten gleich mit an, ob ihr die Mini-ITX- oder die Micro-ATX-Version des Bitfenix Phenom testen möchtet und welche Farbvariante (Schwarz oder Weiß) ihr bevorzugt! Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen  und vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind  natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem solltet ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte  verfassen können. Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich zunächst      (kostenlos) registrieren. (Mehr Bilder zu den   Produkten gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und   endet voraussichtlich am 01.12.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Dienstag, dem 29.10.2013, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan,

ich möchte mich wieder für diesen Gehäuse Lesertest bewerben, da mich kompakte Gehäuse sehr interessieren.

Wie schon in vorherigen Bewerbungen beschrieben, habe ich einige Jahre für eine Reviewseite gearbeitet und dort viel Erfahrung gesammelt was das Thema "Computer Cases" angeht. Die Anforderungen erfülle ich allesamt und auch die gewünschten 8000 Zeichen sind kein Problem.

Bevorzugt würde mich das Bitfenix Phenom Micro-ATX (weiß) interessieren, da ich ein paar mATX Mainboards habe und nur ein älteres ITX Modell. Außerdem möchte ich versuchen eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen, da es sehr viele User gibt, welche ihre Komponenten in kleines Kisten mit WaKü verstauen möchten, dies von Außen aber nicht sichtbar sein soll. 

Komponenten für den Test:
ASRock Z77 pro4-m
Xeon E3 1230 V2
16GB Corsair DDR3 1600
ASUS HD 6850 1GB CUdirect
120GB SSD OCZ Agility3
2,5TB WD Caviar Green

MSI MSI K9N6GSM-V
AMD X2 4000+
4GB DDR2 800 Kingston HyperX
Zotac GTX260-212

ASUS GTX260-126 inkl. WaKü für den Wasserkühlungstest liegt bereit. Außerdem diverse 360er Radiatoren, ein 160er, Schläuche in 11/8er und 16/10er Durchmesser.

Fotos werden ausführlich erstellt. Ebenso ein aussagekräftiger Text. Da ich in der ersten Novemberwoche Urlaub habe, würde ich genügend Zeit zum testen erbringen können.

Ich würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen.

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## Driftking007 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben, da ich schon immer einmal die Wärmeentwicklung, aber auch den Platz in solch einem Gehäuse testen will.
Ich könnte hierfür unter anderem eine Wärmebildkamera verwenden. 

Meine Hardware wäre folgende:
Intel Core i7-2600
AsRock Z77 Pro4M
Asus GTX670 DirectCU Mini / GTX 560 Ti
Samsung SSD 830 256GB
8 GB RAM

Ich werde auch sehr detaillierte Fotos mit meiner Canon 550D machen, um auch die dunkelste Ecke bildlich festzuhalten.

Mfg
Driftking007

Und viel Glück auch den anderen Usern.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Ich interessiere mich schon länger für das Phenom M in weiß, da ich meinen großen PC in diesen kleinen Würfel umziehen lassen will, damit er auf meinen Sub passt. Ich finde den Aufbau sehr interessant, da er trotz der Größe trotzdem Platz für große Kühler und CF/SLI-Systeme bietet.
Ob wirklich alles passt, muss er allerdings beweisen. Er kann sich gerne an meinem TR Macho und der 7950 samt Accelero Xtreme beweisen. In der Schublade liegt auch noch eine Kompakt-Wakü von Corsair für den Test bereit. Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich genügend. Vom Mini-PC zum HTPC bis zum großen Tower habe ich schon alles gebaut und auf Kühlung und Lautstärke optimiert. LianLi PC-Q25, LianLi PC-07, Lancool PC-K9X, LianLi PC-C50, Silverstone LC17 und mehr waren meine Opfer und oft kleine oder große Herausforderungen.
Schafft der kleine meinen 4,5GHz 2500K oder die 1,1GHz 7950 kühl und trotzdem leise zu halten? Kommt er gegen mein fast unhörbares Lancool an? Ich lass ihn schwitzen und werde ihn mit verschiedenen Lüfterkombinationen testen. Es wird sich klären ob ein 230mm Lüfter im Boden besser als zwei 120mm Lüfter ist. Oder sollte man doch die Lüfter im Boden weglassen? Welche Lüftergitter passen überhaupt? Oft gibt es ja Probleme. Bringt das Heat Shield was? Was gibt es für Zubehör? Kann man vernünftig Dämmmatten anbringen und ergeben sich daraus noch Vorteile? Wie sieht es mit der Kompatibilität von Radiatoren aus?
Das sind einige der Fragen, mit denen ich mich beschäftigen werde.

Es wird Fotos und ein Video mit von meiner EOS D600 geben. Katzen wahrscheinlich inklusive 
Als IT-Techniker sollte ich versiert genug sein. Text ist wie immer gründlich erstellt und ausführlich

Darf ich nicht für euch testen, kauf ich mir das Gehäuse trotzdem.

Hardware:
Intel 2500K OC@4,5GHz (TR Macho)
AMD 7950 @ 1,1GHz (Artic  Accelero Xtreme)
Corsair HX650
diverse 140/120mm Noiseblocker Black Lüfter

Gehäuse momentan im Haus und verbaut:
LianLi PC-C50
LianLi PC-Q25
Lancool PC-K9X

Malm Kommode voller toller Sachen zum Basteln 

Grüße
Bloody


Mangels der Kanidaten würde ich auch die ITX-Variante nehmen. Muss mir nur was für die 7950 einfallen lassen und nen passendes Z-Board besorgen. Ist ja langweilig, wenn alle nur das M testen wollen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

auch ich würde mich gerne um ein Testexemplar bewerben.
Da ich im Moment dabei bin, sowohl einen Gaming-PC auf mATX-Basis, als auch einen Server auf ITX-Basis aufzubauen, habe ich mich in letzter Zeit oft mit kleinen Gehäusen und entsprechenden Formfaktoren auseinandergesetzt. Da ich für meinen Gaming-Rechner bereits ein Bitfenix Prodigy M, also quasi den Bruder des Phenom, hier habe, hätte ich auch ein direktes Vergleichsobjekt in der Hand, gegen welches das Phenom antreten müsste - so ließe sich auch ein direkter Vergleichstest der beiden Gehäuse auf die Beine stellen lassen (über das Prodigy M wollte ich so wie so noch ein kleines Review verfassen ).
Dabei würde ich, unter anderem, auf die folgenden Schwerpunkte eingehen:
1. Verarbeitung, Optik, allgemeiner Eindruck, Lieferumfang
2. Vielfältigkeit angesichts der verbaubaren Hardware (Anzahl der Lüfter, Eignung des Gehäuses für unterschiedliche Anwendungsbereiche, z.B. als Gaming-PC oder als Server-Gehäuse,...)
3. Leistung (Schalldämmung, Airflow,...)

Folgende Hardware hätte ich (im Moment) für das Review zur Hand:
-ASRock Z77 Extreme4 M
-Gigabyte H55M USB3
- i5 3570K
- i5 760
- Thermaliright HR-02 Macho
- Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo
- HD 5770 Hawk
- HD 5450 (passiv)
- Be Quiet! E9 580W CM
- Corsair CX 500W
- diverse Festplatten und Laufwerke, sowie entsprechender RAM, ein 230mm-Lüfter und eine Auswahl an 120mm- und 140mm-Lüftern
In den nächsten Wochen wird voraussichtlich auch noch eine gamingfähige Grafikkarte und unter Umständen auch für einen Server gedachte Hardware (kleine AMD-APU mit ITX-Mainboard) bei mir eintreffen - an Hardware für den Test wird es also nicht mangeln.

Ausreichend Zeit, Spaß am Testen, eine gute Handy-Kamera (HTC One), eine gute Schreibe und die entsprechende Motivation sind selbstverständlich vorhanden 
Aufgrund der vorhandenen Hardware sollte das Testsample in der mATX-Variante vorliegen - die Farbe spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle, da mir beide Farbvarianten des Gehäuses gut gefallen.
Über die Chance, an dem Lesertest teilzuhaben, würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Gruß,
s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w


----------



## M3talGuy (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten "was-auch-immer"! (Quasi Morgen, Tag, oder Abend. Eben je nachdem wann gelesen  )

Auch zu diesem Lesertest bewerbe ich mich natürlich liebend gerne.

Für die, die mich nicht kennen: Mein Name ist Alexander, ich mache eine Ausbildung als FySi, nun im 2. Lehrjahr, bin 20 Jahre alt
und bewerbe mich nun zum gefühlten siebenundzwanzigsten mal als Lesertester. Meine Hobbys sind, neben dem E-Gitarre spielen, sowie verzweifelten Gesangsversuchen,
meine Freundin (und mit ihrer EOS 550D rumspielen), meine Freunde und eben mein Rechner. 

Die geforderten Anforderungen kann ich nach bestem Gewissen - problemlos - erfüllen.
Mir juckts langsam echt böse in den Fingern nach etwas neuem. Und da ich endlich mit meinem Führerschein durch bin,
habe ich auch endlich mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit mit mienem Rechner. 
Interessieren würde mich das Phenom in Weiss, als Micro-ATX Version.

Mein System:


CPU | Intel Core i5 3570k
CPU-Kühler | Scythe Grand Kama Cross
Lüfter | 3x Enermax UCTB12 + Andere
Grafikkarte | Sapphire HD Radeon 6870
Mainboard | AsRock Z77 Extreme4
RAM | Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB
Netzteil | beqiet! L8 630 Watt
Mom. Gehäuse | MS-Tech CA-0300 StingrayEin anderes Mainboard wird selbsredent besorgt, falls ich tatsächlich die Ehre habe als Tester auserwählt zu werden 
Auch falls der Scythe zu Groß ist, habe ich Alternativen parat.

Der Testablauf würde etwa folgendermaßen aussehen:


Erster Eindruck
Lieferumfang/Zubehör
Funktionen/Besonderheiten
Einbau der Hardware
Montage
Kabelmanagement(?)
 
Airflow
Temperaturen
Fazit

Und nun wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern, inklusive mir, viel Glück!
Also, ich freu mich schon von dir zu hören Stephan 


Beste Grüße

Alex


----------



## BitFenix DE (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Noch bis morgen können Bewerbungen abgegeben werden


----------



## thedocs (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte mich gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben.

Ich liebäugele schon länger mit einem kompakten Gehäuse wie dem Phenom, der meinen alten Coolermaster Cavalier ersetzen kann. Ich habe schon einige Erfahrung im Zusammenbau von Rechnern, da ich insgesamt ca. 20 - 30 Gaming-PCs (inkl. Mini-PCs) für Bekannte aus meinem Umfeld zusammengebaut habe.

Ich plane für den Gehäuse-Test folgende Komponenten einzusetzen
- Core i5-4570
- Radeon HD 6950
- 8 GB DDR3-1600 RAM
- Micro-ATX- oder Mini-ITX-Mainboard
- Crucial m4 128 GB
- evtl. Samsung HDD
- Thermalright HR-02 Macho (wenn er passt)
- bequiet 550W-Netzteil

Bevorzugt würde ich die Micro-ATX-Variante in schwarz nehmen, weil ich dann meine TV-Karte weiter nutzen könnte. Ich würde aber natürlich auch die Mini-ITX-Variante gerne testen.

Primärer Schwerpunkt des Tests wäre natürlich die Temperaturentwicklung und Lautstärke (auf die ich sehr viel Wert lege). Aber auch Verarbeitung werde ich unter die Lupe nehmen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, diesen Lesertest zu schreiben.

Euer thedocs


----------



## cfabio94 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit bei euch für den Lesertest für das Bitfenix Phenom M Gehäuse in schwarz.
Da ich dabei bin mir einen neuen PC für Anfang November zusammenzustellen und mich im Vorhinein schon für das Gehäuse interessiert habe, kommt mir der Aufruf zum Lesertest wie gerufen!
Für den neuen PC werden folgende Teile diesen Monat bestellt:

Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz
ASRock Z87M Extreme4
400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9
120GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5"

Vorhandene Hardware:

2 Western Digital Festplatten 3.5"
bequiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
Corsair Vengance 8GB 1866
bequiet! Silent Wings 120mm
MSI Nvidia 460Gtx Cyclone OC
Eventuell kann ich eine Amd 6970 und Amd 5770 Grafikkarte in meinen Test einbinden.

Der Aufbau meines Tests würde wie folgt ausschauen:

1. Einleitung
2. Technische Daten und erster Eindruck
3. Lieferumfang + Zubehör 
4. Ausstattung außen und innen
5. Einbau Hardware
6. Betrieb: Temperatur Hardware bei verschiedener Anzahl von Lüftern und verschiedenem Airflow
7. Fazit

Die Fotos würde ich mit meiner Sony Exmor R 10,2MP Kamera schießen. Eine SGS4 13MP Kamera hätte ich ebenfalls noch zur Verfügung.
Als IT-Systemelektroniker verfüge ich über genügend Fachwissen und ich möchte meine Erfahrungen gerne mit anderen interessierten Lesern teilen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen für den Lesertest ausgewählt zu werden.

Grüße
Fabio


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet. Der Thread bleibt bis zur Bekanntgabe der Lesertester geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Phenom eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Beim ausgesuchten Lesertester handelt es sich um das Community-Mitglied BloodySuicide, das ein Phenom Micro-ATX in Weiß testen wird. Die Testphase verlängert sich um eine Woche und endet am 8.12.2013.

*Edit:* Aufgrund verspäteter Zustellung des Gehäuses endet die Testphase am 22.12.2013.


----------

